# Kinda cool



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

I wonder if this was extended to the bottom of a pond. Lets say it's at the bottom with the discharges sideways. An aerator for less than 100 bucks maybe. If the pickup hose was extended to the bottom then I would think it would be below where algae floats and would be less likely to clog. Them again I'd use 4 inch perforated corrugated pipe.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

1 HP is going to use a lot of power. These pumps are not designed to run continuously. Horizontal aeration isn't really a new concept, works similar to a bottom diffuser by exposing more water to the atmosphere for gas exchange. Bottom diffuser air type aerators generally do a much better job circulating the water for lower operating costs.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

I had a different thing in mind. We have a good bit of watermeal right now. I absolutely will not spray it, not even an option. I'm looking to go as close to zero chemicals as I can. So what I am devising is a pond skimmer. Hillbilly rigged of course. Just a barrel with a board across the top set to just below the water line with a sump pump inside. 

Anyway, this little devise would be used at the opposite end to push the floating watermeal to the skimmer. That way I'm not at the mercy of the wind. This would be a flea market pickup.


----------

